# American Girl in Aosta. Looking for girl friends who speak english :(



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxAnnaIgloo (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi! This is my 3rd time to (Northern) Italy this year. I have a boyfriend here and after traveling back and forth, we decided to make it a bit more official. We recently got our own place. The only thing I really miss (aside from bigger/faster washers and dryers) is having someone to (fluently) talk to!
My boyfriend learned pretty decent English to talk to me, but it's patchy and we cannot carry on super-serious conversations. My Italian isn't that great either. I found I am best at just saying, "Mi dispiace. Non parla Italiano." 
Then ppl just leave me alone 😂 !
Anyway, I see a lot of girls/lady here around my age but they are all Italians (duh). I really am just reaching out to see if there is any other American or British girls in the Aosta area. Or other surrounding places in Northern Italy. I would love to talk, hear your stories, maybe even hang out! Maybe you can teach me a few things you have learned here. Even if you aren't living around here it would be great to interact.
Want to know about me?
I am 32 years old. My name is Anna and I have lived mostly in Louisiana, USA (though other states as well including Wyoming, Florida & North Carolina).
In Louisiana I was a bartender at a small airport for 3 years and prior to that I was also bartending b/c I quit college. That's right. I am a quitter. Or was. I have been married before, but I do not have children. I have 3 Sea Monkeys here in our place (lol) and in Louisiana I had 4 amazing chickens. Yes- Amazing!!!
I love animals, I do not eat meat aside from my occasional Pescetarianism. I like cooking (and am pretty good at it) but recently changed my diet because I gained 30 freaking pounds this year while traveling back and forth. I used to paint and make soap, but all my supplies are in storage in the US. I love scary movies, books, books & more books. I don't drink or do drugs. I do love video games and should we ever get decent internet, I want to play WoW again.
Anyway, I doubt you need to know any of those things. I hope there is some awesome lady out there to chat with! Thanks,
Anna


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

AnnaIgloo said:


> ...My Italian isn't that great either. I found I am best at just saying, "Mi dispiace. Non parla Italiano."
> Then ppl just leave me alone 😂 !


They are probably thinking, who does she think she is, telling me that I don't speak Italian??

Parla: He/She/It (lui, lei) speaks; You (formal; Lei) speak
Parlo: I (io) speak

Non parla l'italiano: He/She/It doesn't speak the Italian (language). You don't speak the Italian (language).
Non parlo l'italiano: I don't speak the Italian (language).


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxAnnaIgloo (Nov 11, 2014)

See! My Italian is horrid xD I was studying spanish before coming here (as a decent percentage of my friends are Latina/Latino) so I basically threw in the towel trying Italian. I learn more reading subtitled films it seems. Ty for the info!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

AnnaIgloo said:


> See! My Italian is horrid xD I was studying spanish before coming here (as a decent percentage of my friends are Latina/Latino) so I basically threw in the towel trying Italian. I learn more reading subtitled films it seems. Ty for the info!




If I were a girl and in your age group I would be happy to get to know you.

There is an old joke that goes something like, You walk into a bar in (Italy/France/Russia/wherever), desperately needing to find someone who speaks English in order to get help with your broken down car. How do you ask in Italian/French/Russian, Does anyone here speak English?

The answer is to simply shout out, "Excuse me, does anyone here speak English?"

Many young Italians speak English at varying levels. Have you considered just walking into a local bar/cafe and shouting out, "Excuse me, does anyone here speak English?"

Maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxAnnaIgloo (Nov 11, 2014)

Awww Ty  
Sometimes I meet ppl in public who try and speak English to me, but it's about as good as my Italian so conversations are short. I did meet a girl recently at a chocolate festival who spoke pretty good english, sadly she didn't live around here. I think mostly bc this town is so small there aren't very many English speakers. They all know French though.


----------

